# Lucid/Spectrum software relationship



## sallev1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've previously used a rooted AOKP 40 Samsung Fascinate for quite some time and now I've upgraded to the VS840 4G Lucid and was able to root it with the Spectrum root software. Now that this is done, I'd like to try the AOKP ROM and would therefore need to install a CWM recovery. Does anyone know how to get into factory recovery, and wheather or not the Spectrum oriented AOKP P990 Milestone will run on the Lucid?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

930 is the most similar device to the Spectrum, so that should be your source for vendor/device repos.

You can get into stock reset/recovery by doing the following: Pull battery, hold volume up and volume down at the same time, replace battery.


----------



## zlebors (May 22, 2012)

MrB206 said:


> 930 is the most similar device to the Spectrum, so that should be your source for vendor/device repos.


How bout Optimus LTE LU-6200? I think this one is the closest


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 16, 2011)

I wouldnt install anything thats not built for your device. The only things in common is they all 3 are msm8660, each has a diff display, diff RAM, diff partitions, and might share the same wifi chip.

CWM is officially available for the Lucid, so make sure to use its CWM and not one for another device.


----------

